

An open letter to Techcrunch editors - agentbleu
http://startupcrunch.org/an_open_letter_to_the_techcrunch_editors_0
This is an open letter to Techcrunch in a last-ditch attempt to bring some sanity back to the main blog in the startup sector! 
======
imsteve
Really great advice.

